# New enclosure 8ft by 4ft x 3ft



## Chris23039 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all almost finished building my tank 
Here's what it looks like






Just need to get the glass for the doors then he'll be ready to start moving in


----------



## KABIKANO (Jun 22, 2013)

Thats nice!


----------



## Skeetzy (Jun 22, 2013)

Very simplistic and ideal. Love it!


----------



## Skeetzy (Jun 22, 2013)

It's split in 2 pieces right? I believe I see a seam in the middle. Very similar to my cage, and exactly how I hope mine turns out when I build it. My craigslist builder wasn't very thorough.


----------



## Chris23039 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yea I think i may have got the idea from a picture of yours. 
chriswizz helped me out with how to seal it, happy with the outcome


----------



## Skeetzy (Jun 22, 2013)

It's very handy when moving it. Idea wasn't mine; the only good idea my builder had lol. I was able to move one half in at a time through the window of my reptile room. Save the trouble of walking through the house with it. My cage is only 3' tall though. Got somewhat of narrow doorways.


----------



## Chris23039 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yea that was my plan when building it in the garage but when I came to getting it to my room it turned out my measurements were wrong so I had to take it apart and put it back together in my room so it won't be moving any where now ha


----------



## Chris23039 (Jul 5, 2013)

Got the substrate, lights and a few other bits today and this is what it looks like. 








Still got decor to go in, was just letting him have a little wonder round. 
Just gotta get the glass now then he can actually move in


----------



## Chris23039 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got the glass so he's finally in,







Not a lot in there at the moment but il add to it


----------



## KABIKANO (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats fine the way it is minus a larger basking area. You know once decor goes in he's gonna rearrange it. Maybe just more rocks and logs. Awesome enclosure man great job!


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks mate, yea he's got a bigger basking area now so he can fit on it fully


----------

